# Little feet......: )



## photo gal (Mar 26, 2006)

Guess whose feet these are!










Thanks for lookin'


----------



## woodsac (Mar 26, 2006)

Well.....they're not mine


----------



## Arch (Mar 26, 2006)

hey you said you wouldn't show that photo!..... na, they're not mine either


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 26, 2006)

Tom's?  (I wanna know how big his feet are....)


----------



## Alison (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm guessing yours....but from a long time ago


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 26, 2006)

i'd go dig mine out but i don't think ink had been discovered when i was born :er:


----------



## LittleMan (Mar 26, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> i'd go dig mine out but i don't think ink had been discovered when i was born :er:


had y'all evolved feet yet? 

totally kidding...


----------



## photo gal (Mar 28, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> I'm guessing yours....but from a long time ago


 

Bingo!!!!!!  : )  My Step father came for a visit and he brought me my original birth certificate.


----------



## photo gal (Mar 28, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> i'd go dig mine out but i don't think ink had been discovered when i was born :er:


 

You can't be older than me JM...........so get to diggin'  !


----------

